
Trump is right about this: Americans need to move where the jobs are - dtnewman
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2017/08/03/trump-is-right-americans-need-to-move-where-the-jobs-are/?utm_term=.fc0dbb6623a6
======
whipoodle
Jobs could move too.

